# Teething toddler poop..



## Floralaura

Ok, way tmi but Jacob for the past 3 days has been pooping what can only be described as chicken korma poo! Its watery and the yellow like chicken korma and if you dont change him you have mins before is up his back, front and everywhere :sick: I think hes teething as he just got a back tooth and is still red cheeked and dribbly..so is it teething poop? I dont want to pay £6 for the bus to the Drs and sit there for a hour to be told its teething, again lol


----------



## Cattia

Abigail went though this a few weeks ago - she was teething at the time but there was also a V and D bug going round her nursery, so we never worked out whether she had a mild version of the bug (she wasn't sick) or whether it was teeth. She also went off her food. It lasted a few days then wore off.


----------



## Kte

Sounds more than likely that it's a teething nappy. You could always keep him hydrated incase it is a bug of sorts and if he worsens in any other way, then take him to the GP :flower:


----------



## Tiff

:sick: I will never look at Chicken Korma the same way again! :haha:

Yep, sounds like teething poop. TMI, but does it smell really foul? Like more than normal? I find that when Claire has her teething poops not only are they looser than normal but they smell like vomit too... really sour. 


:sick:


----------



## amie-leigh

you basically described a classic morgan teething poo :haha:
morgan is teething again and is having the exact same poos as your LO


----------



## Floralaura

Hes completely fine in himself and eating like a horse still..just with this added bonus lol. I am in he Drs tomorrow myself seeing a nurse so if hes still the same tomorrow I could get her to give him the once over but im now convinced it is teething..thanks Girls flower: x


----------



## hattiehippo

Uuurgh! Tom's been doing exactly the same for the past 3 days. It's like having a new born again with the messed up clothes!

His definately have a very distinctive sour nasty smell that really marks them out as teething rather than anything else. 

He's got 12 teeth already so we can't have much of this left to go hopefully.


----------



## Mrs Dot

thanks ladies, we've been having a battle with nursery this week as he's had bad nappies and they're convinced it's a virus, whilst I'm convinced it's teething. Fed up with them doesn't even start to describe how I feel! He got sent home even though he was absolutely fine yesterday, and they're claiming its a virus cos come of the other kids are off. Makes me really mad because they're still taking my money despite nothing being wrong with him! grrrrrrr!


----------

